# Adaptation un ou 2 parents?



## fanny35 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Je vais accueillir une petite bientôt.
Le papa devait faire l'adaptation avec elle, mais la maman vient de me contacter par message et demande à être présente également le 1er jour.
J'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal avec l'idée d'avoir 2 parents pendant 1h30, vis-à-vis de mes autres accueillis (2 autres)
et du fait que cela va être plus prenant pour moi d'avoir 2 interlocuteurs en même temps durant mes temps d'accueil.
Mais je comprend ces jeunes parents qui sont angoissés à l'idée de laisser leur petite pour la première fois.
De plus, je ne sais pas si c'est autorisé.
Je suis preneuse de toute idée ou remarque.
Je vous remercie et vous souhaite une bonne journée.


----------



## liline17 (18 Août 2022)

Je ne fais pas d'adaptation avec la présence des PE, pour être disponible pour les autres accueillis, si vraiment ils insistaient, je leur dirai oui, sur le temps de la promenade, ou alors, si il ne fait pas beau, une demi heure, avec un seul parent, si ils ne peuvent pas lâcher leur enfant, la suite pourrait être compliquée.
Je comprend que des parents veulent faire la petite souris et voir tout ce que fait leur bébé, mais dans ce cas, on ne le confie pas, et on reste avec


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour Fanny

Perso les parents ne reste pas pour l adaptation . Le PE qui m enmene l enfant peu rester 10 voir 15 mn grand max . J avoue que en 10 ans aucun PE ne m a demandé pour rester pendant l adaptation et je préfère comme cela 

Si vous ça vous dérange pas que les PE soit présent vous pouvez proposer à ses PE que un des deux reste le 1 er jour et que le deuxième le 2 ieme jours . 

Faite attention avec se style de PE angoisser que si vous leur donner la main qu il prenne pas le bras .


----------



## Titine15 (18 Août 2022)

Bonsoir
Eh bien ce n'est plus vraiment une adaptation si les parents restent. Cela peut faire penser à l'enfant que ses parents vont toujours rester comme si ils rendaient visite à quelqu'un. 
10/15 min oui plus ce n'est pas préférable pour moi en tout cas ni pour l'enfant.
Bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Idem,  max 1/2h, un parent exclusivement, les parents ont été présents lors de la signature du contrat je présume, celà devrait leur suffire pour avoir un aperçu.  
2 parents pendant 1h30 non ! JAMAIS ! 

N'oubliez pas que pour les autres enfants en accueil la présence de 2 adultes qu'ils ne connaissent pas peux être problématique,  et même niveau assurance....c'est limite.


----------



## kikine (18 Août 2022)

perso je dirais un grand NON
la pmi nous fait suffisamment suer en interdisant la présence d'autres personnes (que le foyer) en présence d'accueil.. (déjà que pour certaines puer il faudrait limite mettre le mari dehors alors qu'il est chez lui  )   je ne vois donc pas pourquoi les parents feraient exception... de plus cela perturberait tout le monde y compris les autres enfants et moi...
donc perso c'est niet, si ils n'ont pas confiance et ne veulent pas lâcher leur petit juste pour 1h et bien ils le gardent eux même...


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Août 2022)

Tout est dit....le but d'une adaptation est bien d'habitué l'enfant certes au nouvel environnement chez l'assmat mais aussi de s'habituer à être laissé par papa ou maman puis de s'assurer qu'ils reviendront toujours le chercher. S'ils restent, l'adaptation perd de ce principe. Cette période est aussi faite pour que papa et maman s'habituent également à quitter leur enfant....
De plus avec le protocole covid, on demandait aux parents de faire des transmissions courtes ....alors une 1h30 de présence.....on est loin d'une courte durée.


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour et bien NON ! Justement le principe de l'adaptation est de s'habituer sans papa maman. Alors si tu as pour habitude de commencer l'adaptation avec parent , accepte un seul il ne faut quand même pas abuser et il racontera au deuxième parent. Faire très attention à ce que les parents ne s'installent pas trop au quotidien. Sinon garder le parent un petit quart d'heure pour un peu d'échange rassurant c'est assez. 
Je n'ai accepté qu'une fois une maman angoissée à l'adaptation et ça n'a rien apporté de mieux au contraire .elle m'a raconté tous un tas de malheurs arrives à des petits chez des nounous grgrrrrr...


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

Je n'aurais pas dit mieux Liline ainsi que les autres ! j'ai eu la demande une seule fois la maman est venue mais seule ! et puis quoi encore pourquoi pas les papis mamies ... n'importe quoi perso çà me ferait peur ce genre de futurs PE qui vont surement avoir d'autres demandes farfelues ! donc dites que si les 2 veulent venir ce sera pdt la promenade mais pas chez vous avec les autres accueillis !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

Et je dirais que si ils sont autant angoissés que çà et bien l'un des 2 prend un congés parental POINT BARRE ! la confiance et respect de l'organisation du travail de l'ass mat sont mes maitres mots ...


----------



## incognito (18 Août 2022)

je fais une heure le premier jour avec le parents, si les deux veulent venir, pas de soucis. Cela me permet de voir les deux parents et leur comportement vis à vis de l'enfant, tout est indice pour la suite  L'enfant a deux parents qui ont chacun leur questionnement, leur appréhension, pourquoi ne pas permettre une heure qui détendra tout le monde.Ensuite, les jours suivants c'est l'enfant sans les parents.
Si le contrat n'est pas signé, on le fait à ce moment là. Et l'heure est proposée par mes soins en fonction de mon emploi du temps, j'aime que ce soit le matin à l'heure d'arrivée prévue, comme cela le reste de la semaine est calée pour que le vendredi la journée soit complète.

L'adaptation est plus pour les parents de toute façon 
à la fin de la semaine, je leur dis en souriant" alors papa et maman sont bien adaptés ?"


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

Depuis mes débuts j'ai toujours demandé à avoir l'un des 2 Parents qui reste avec son enfant le 1er jour pour une ou deux heures. 
J'explique que c'est un moment privilégié pour se présenter aux autres accueillis mais aussi et surtout c'est LE moment où en présence de l'enfant qui entends notre conversation le Parent raconte à Nounou les habitudes de Son Bébé car si Nounou est La spécialiste Des Bébés, les Parents restent Les Spécialistes de Leur Bébé. Bébé entends donc son Parent nous raconter qui il est, ce qu'il aime et ça participe à une sorte de passassions de pouvoir, Bébé entends comme son Parents valide et choisi de nous confier Son Bébé. Cela permet à Bébé de découvrir ce nouvel univers en étant assez serein grâce à la présence de son Parent.
Je ne pense pas qu'aucune interdiction car si on peut en recevoir un, on peut en recevoir 2.
Quoi qu'il arrive je demande à ce qu'ils suivent mon exemple: le port du masque en intérieur autant pour nous protéger mutuellement que pour protéger tous les petits.
Je n'ai jamais eut le cas de cette demande des 2 Parents en même temps.
Je pense que je pourrais accepter tout en leur disant que c'est une première pour moi, que je me demande si cela ne risque pas d'occasionner trop d'agitation et nuire à la bonne marche de ce temps qui se veut le plus paisible possible y compris pour les autres accueillis. Que je leur propose donc d'essayer mais que si je constate que la tension monte, qu'un des enfants est mal à l'aise il faudra alors que l'un des 2 s’éclipse.
Il va s'en dire qu'en ce jour là on acceptera la présence QUE des Parents, pas les frères et sœurs, pas les grands-parents ou autres...


----------



## isa19 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

 jamais en 12 ans les PE ont demandé à rester LOL le but de l'adaptation c'est aussi apprendre aux PE à se séparer de leur loulou. Mais si on me demandait de rester ce serait un NON sans négo possible.


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Août 2022)

Pour rassurer le parent qui laisse son bb pour une première fois je garde le petit qu'une heure .et le parent doit rester disponible je lui dis ne soyez pas inquiet s'il y a un souci je vous appelle. Et jamais eu besoin


----------



## liline17 (18 Août 2022)

je préfère faire 2 ou 3 RDV avec les PE avant l'accueil, afin qu'on ai un peu de temps pour se connaitre, puis, les premiers jours, les temps de transmissions sont plus longs, chacune sa façon de faire.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

Pour mon premier fils que j'ai mis chez une ass mat je ne me suis jamais posé aucune question je repartais travailler donc entière CONFIANCE en la personne et celui-ci y a été jusqu'à ses 7 ans il ne voulait pas la quitter mais je venais d'être licencié j'attendais son frère et avait décidé d'être ass mat à mon tour ... mais çà c'était avant il y a 36 ans !!! quand on veut repartir au travail et bien on ne stresse pas ou alors on prend un congés parental !!! c'est mon caractère qui est ainsi mon mari était plus papa poule que moi maman poule on ne se refait pas !!!


----------



## incognito (18 Août 2022)

les entretiens se font sans les autres accueillis, l'heure d'adaptation sert aussi aux parents à voir comment cela se passe avec les autres enfants, cela peut aussi les rassurer.


----------



## fanny35 (24 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,
J'ai pris en compte les différents avis, et afin de bien commencer cette relation avec les parents, j'ai proposé une solution alternative.
Ils sont venus un peu plus tôt (avant le début de mes autres accueils), puis un parent est parti et l'autre est resté 30 minutes de plus.
Cela ne m'a pas trop impactée au niveau organisation, et les parents étaient rassurés.
J'ai préféré faire preuve d'un peu de souplesse et d'empathie, et ils en étaient reconnaissants.
Cela a permis d'aborder le début de l'accueil de façon plus sereine pour tout le monde.
En vous remerciant.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Août 2022)

Et bien Bravo Fanny tu as trouvé la solution pour le bien être de tous. Ce sera sûrement du coup une bonne relation de confiance qui s'installe. Bonne journée


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

Et oui tu as su t'adapter et expliquer, une belle relation de confiance va pouvoir commencer. bravo.


----------



## Andasonii (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour, alors moi j’ai déjà fait avec la maman et la mamie. C’est pas pour autant que c’était plus compliqué par la suite. D’ailleurs même la mamie qui habite à l’autre bout de la France offre des petits présents à noël, mon anniversaire et même des chocolats à mes enfants pour Pâques 😅. Par contre jamais plus d’une heure, je m’arrange pour que soit les autres enfants soit (normalement) à la sieste sur le créneaux en question, et je demande l’autorisation des autres employeurs. Ou alors je m’arrange pour que ce premier accueil se fasse lors que je n’ai pas d’autre enfant. Déjà je trouve ça mieux pour l’enfant (surtout pour les tout petit) parce qu’il vas déjà devoir gérer le fait d’être dans un nouvel environnement, avec une nouvelle personne si en plus on ajoute à ça le brouhaha que donne 2-3 enfants jouant à proximité c’est pas l’idéal selon moi.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour et bien c'est super mais j'espère que vous n'aurez pas à tout négocier avec ces futurs PE et que là va s'arrêter leurs demandes !!!


----------



## fanny35 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je pense que cela ira. J'ai bien précisé que cela resterait limité à ce début d'accueil, et je ne pense pas qu'ils négocient d'autres choses. C'est leur premier enfant, et ils le avaient besoin aussi de s'adapter.
Depuis ce premier jour, je les sens plus à l'aise, et c'est bénéfique aussi pour le bébé je pense.
Le cas échéant, je saurai dire non à toute demande qui irait au delà de ce que je suis prête à accepter.
Je commence dans la profession, donc j'ai encore besoin de quelques ajustements, mais cela commence à venir.
😉
Bonne  journée à toutes


----------

